# TFH Mag 1.00!



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

TFH digital subscription is only 1.00 in honor of Earth Day!

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/earthday/


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

this is a great deal if you don't have a subscription to TFH already. Make sure you put EDAY9 as the promotion code. Nice find!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Got mine


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

Just got mine - and great timing! My subscription was ending with the May issue. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks great stuff


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

got it


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Works great on the iPhone


----------

